# Lake berryessa area



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I am planning to ride from Napa to the west side of Lake Berryessa to lower lake and the back down south to Napa, it is about 125 miles. Is anyone familair with this area. Any info is appreciated. Road condition, etc. 

It will be in April


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Excellent riding on quiet roads through lesser known wine regions.

Check out the Knoxville Double Century route sheet between miles 27 and 161. It goes Napa - Silverado Trail - Angwin - Pope Valley -Lake Berryesa - Knoxville Rd to Lower Lake - Cobb - Middletown - Pope Valley , etc. Shorten by going Lower Lake to Middletown rather than Lower Lake - Cobb - Middletown.

Or you could go Pope Valley - Middletown - Cobb - Lower Lake - Middletown -Pope Valley and skip Knoxville Rd, which is really "out there".

http://www.quackcyclists.com/KnoxvilleRouteSheet.pdf

Enjoy


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Epic ride!*

Excellent plan. For me, this ride fits into the "epic" category. I live in Calistoga, so "my version" of this ride is a loop of about 100 miles and 7700 vertical feet. The 25 miles from Lake Berryessa to Lower Lake is remote and very tough. The top of the ride is square in the middle of nowhere. There are no services, and your cell phone probably will not work at all, so be prepared. Good timing with the date as later in the year it could be really hot (well over 100F). This would make access to water a real issue.

Probibly best to:

Run durable tires and wheels to reduce the chance of mechanicals.
Top off water bottles every chance you get before the remote section.
Have someone who knows where you are and will sweep the course looking for you if you are seriously over due.

Have a ball. This is a truly great ride.


----------

